# Pine Log Creek in Washington County, FL



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

My second trip to Pine Log was not much better than my first. 2 nice shellcracker, 7 small bream, and 3 small channel cat that were keepers. Maybe 12 to 15 throw-backs. 

At the landing I met Herman from South Port (Bay County) who fishes Pine Log. His take today was only 2 bream. Something is going on. Maybe it was the full moon last night and the fish fed all night and slept all day. 

I'm not giving up on the place though. It's a neat clear body of water off East River. Earlier in the summer all reports were outstanding. 

Pine Log Creek is off Hwy 20 near Ebro and connects with East River which connects to the Choctawhatchee River. Its in the Pine Log State Forest:Pine Log State Forest: Florida Division of Forestry- FDACS


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

A Friend of mine says Pinelog Creek is a good place to flyfish at night with a glow in- the -dark - bug


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

This is true. I have the right glow bugs but didn't notice the moon situation until I went outside at 5AM and saw it. Will try to catch it on the next cycle. 

I'm new at Pine Log but will learn the tricks with more trips.


----------

